# OTA antenna question...



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

I would like to get the network HD feeds through an antenna because I don't qualify for NBC and CBS HD feeds. I have no attic space that I can install in and CCRs prevent installation of a big antenna on the roof. Is there a small indoor or clip on type antenna that works. The antennas are only about 15 miles away, but I am in a basement.


----------

